# On the late news just now



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

One of our state's Universities is using sheep to mow the grass under their solar panels which cover six acres. Understood they hire the owner. Might be a a business avenue for some of your sheep guys.

https://www.wspa.com/news/sheep-mowing-lawn-at-furman-solar-farm/1255056399

Also the Supreme Court decision states can require on line retailers to have to collect state sales tax.

That no doubt will affect online sales, how much? Who knows?


----------

